# Car Insurance



## Careanla (Jul 16, 2006)

How do insurance companies decide on what is a good experienced driver?

For example, 
two people, same age, live next door to each other both have got 6NCB. one has always drove high performance cars and the other has always drove the general AtoB cars, the fiesta, Golf and Mondeo sort.

If the driver who has always drove the AtoB cars decided to get a high performance car (the same as his next door neighbour) would his insurance be more or less or the same?

I'm not sure if i've described this ok, but I hope some of you will understand...

Its just a curious question that i've wanted the answer to for years, just never got round to asking till now :chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

A-plan will always quote a cheaper "renewal" price, than they would for a new purchase

mook


----------



## Careanla (Jul 16, 2006)

ok, let me ask it this way... will either of the drivers be discriminated against by the choice of cars they have had in the past?

With the same circumstances as above... but both the drivers are with A-Plan and its just a renewal will the quotes be same?


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

I can see what your saying and I'd be interested to know the answer myself actually.
If its any help, when getting my quote (coinsidently from A-plan), they asked me what cars I'd had previously and if any of them were "high performance". When I told them that in comparison to the skyline that they weren't they said that after a years experience in the skyline, it would very likely work in my favour on renewal.
Hope this err, helps at least.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Phil69 said:


> I can see what your saying and I'd be interested to know the answer myself actually.
> If its any help, when getting my quote (coinsidently from A-plan), they asked me what cars I'd had previously and if any of them were "high performance". When I told them that in comparison to the skyline that they weren't they said that after a years experience in the skyline, it would very likely work in my favour on renewal.
> Hope this err, helps at least.


thats what i meant.

if you are a fter a renewal (albeit with a new company), fact is youve had the fast car for a year already 

if it was new business on a new car, chances are the quote would be higher

mook


----------



## Careanla (Jul 16, 2006)

So you would be discriminated against for not driving high performance cars before when you suddenly go out and buy a skyline they will make you pay for it more than the other guy?

Seems odd really but its always been my perspective on this but i've also always thought that driving high performance cars you'd be at more risk from a number of things, fast car = more temptation (for most) to speed so getting more points on your licence for speeding or CD10 (driving without due car and attention) having accidents or your car being stolen or damaged to jealous scum so I thought maybe this would outweigh the pro's and con's but it doesn't appear so?

I was secretly hoping that it was the other way, i've never owned a HP car but I have been driving 10yrs (april 07) and got 4NCB (I have not always had a car or a car for a full year) i've never made a claim, well apart from my window screen but it looks like i'll fall in that catogory or discrimination because of my car history.

Cheers for the comments so far though 

Craig


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Careanla said:


> So you would be discriminated against for not driving high performance cars before when you suddenly go out and buy a skyline they will make you pay for it more than the other guy?
> 
> Seems odd really but its always been my perspective on this but i've also always thought that driving high performance cars you'd be at more risk from a number of things, fast car = more temptation (for most) to speed so getting more points on your licence for speeding or CD10 (driving without due car and attention) having accidents or your car being stolen or damaged to jealous scum so I thought maybe this would outweigh the pro's and con's but it doesn't appear so?
> 
> ...


you won't get stung for a huge sum

fact is the longer you drive a fast car, the more used to it you are and less likely to get caught out by its power/handling

you already pay a premium to cover theft etc and the fact its got a lot of power makes it group 20

mook


----------



## Careanla (Jul 16, 2006)

Cheers Mook 

I most probably could afford a Skyline now, but its something i've wanted for the best part of 9 years and have patiently been waiting till I can afford, I don't want to be paying out huge amounts of insurance for one and plus when I get one I hope to never get rid of it so I want to make sure I am financially secure so i've still got it on hold till am 30 and the missus will be teaching by then so i'll have two incomes instead of the one.

I'm not a speed freak either and the only reason I want a Skyline is I sat in one at the Birmingham NEC back in 97 and fell in love with it then, its looks, its like a Jessica Rabit or all cars for me as at the moment its just a stunning peice of amination in my head that I one day will own such a stunning car!


----------

